# Kind of clothing



## Korex (Jan 11, 2010)

What types of clothes you wear?
I just wear slightly fitting shirts and often dark colored jeans, with casual sneakers, sometimes VANS.
you guys?


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 11, 2010)

Slightly loose-fitting jeans and t-shirts.

Also a hoodie in the cooler months.

EDIT: And odd socks.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Lose fitting jeans and cotton T-shirts mostly but I enjoy just sitting in my room in you know...nothing.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 11, 2010)

comfortable, form fitting jeans and a nice form fitting tshirt. Also my precious winters jacket, seeing as it's winter. And that means it's fucking cold.


----------



## Lindu (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitch.
Jacket, shirt, black pants, leather shoes and tie.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 11, 2010)

it depends on what i have clean, who im going to be with, and how lazy i am that day.

but usually consists of a shirt with words that nobody can read and images that make people say 'wtf is on your shirt?'  with some sort of jeans, or dickies. i love dickies.

i usually look like a mix of a hippie and a metalhead, but with a little bit more of a sense of fashion sometimes haha(its the fag in me haha)


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

Black baggy jeans, metal band tee, steel-capped work boots, belt with a bullet-buckle and a hooded jacket.

I dress to impress.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

pants with lots of pockets and sweat shirts oh and hats


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 11, 2010)

Uniforms :B

Besides for that I dunno. Beige stuff. I really like beige. And lime green. But lime green makes shitty clothes :c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2010)

*If I'm feeling lazy:* light-colored jeans, a tanktop or t-shirt, tennishoes or ugg boots, sunglasses, black fuzzy jacket if it's cold

*If I'm feeling dressy:* long skirt, tanktop or vinyl top, a belt, lace or fishnet, heels or ugg boots, nice silver jewelry, sunglasses, real fur coat and gloves if it's cold

*If I'm feeling sexy:* vinyl top or tanktop with lace around the cleavage, goth collar, vinyl fingerless gloves, light-colored jeans or a skirt, heels or goth boots, sunglasses, belt, vinyl jacket

*If I'm feel furfaggoty:* tanktop or dark t-shirt, goth collar, light-colored jeans, belt, cat ears, cat tail, fuzzy armwarmers, ugg boots or tennishoes

*If it's really fucking hot:* tanktop, jean shorts, flip flops, sunglasses, possible bikini underneath for swimming later or getting wet


The color of my clothing is generally black, some shade of blue, some shade of neon, or neutrals (gray / white / etc).


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeans and usually long-sleeve shirts made from high-tech fabrics that are comfy.  Short sleeves as well, more so in the summer.  Mostly dark colours, and have more black than any other colour.  Perfer boots to shoes, often have Doc's or other rugged type ones.  Usually wear several silver rings, silver necklace or one that CAThulu made me.

*blinks* Umm... actually I just noticed, but if you look at Vaelarsa's sig, I look like the guy minus the glasses and with dark brown hair.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Scarves, cardigans, skinny jeans, tank tops, hats, plaid button up shirts, leggings, sweaters, flats, nice boots :3

I tend to stay with neutral, dim colours...Mostly greys and blacks, but I love red plaid sosososo much


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 11, 2010)

I wear regular clothes that look nice but also show I'm fashionable and young.

But I usually prefer light colored clothing.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a few really insane, intricate T's. Uh, collared shirts of all colors and variety. I usually wear black slacks with my designer beatle boots and god i sound like a fag

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

But right now I'm just wearing a green band tee (Heavy Trash) with a pair of dark, dark blue pants (its comfortable, and I don't give a shit about looking professional at Ronald Reagan's favorite newspaper for the deadest post-industrial economy). My favorite pair of pants is a deconstructed pair of cheap cheap ass Levi stove pipes. They're comfy and stuff. I'm tall and thin, so stove pipe (slim/straight leg) are nice. Sometimes I wear the skintight pants, sometimes I wear these really neat bootcuts I have with a really intricate arty butt design.

Oh yeah, and like my stand-by "hoodie" or whatever, is a zip up sweatshirt (not actually a hoodie) that is lined throughout with fake white rabbit fur (vegan), its medium gray with a dark gray design all over of a japanese dragon with a crazy dude face. It's pretty comfy.

i wear my us chucky-wucky poofybutts (usually my black ones, I have brown ones, too, though)
because im really uncreative with my feets (also most shoes are made of leather, or use animal-based glues, or are made in a sweatshop HELL)

i like clothings :3
(one of my friends calls me paris hilton, because sometimes i go out and literally drop like 1k at a few clothing stores; i dont know, its a stupid obsession)

man, and i really like some of the complex geometries stuff i see on oaknyc
but lets have no illusions
im not hyper fashionable
i just like having lots of clothingssssss
i think its cool to give people something unusual to look at


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeans and t-shirt, nothing special.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, I'm glad you asked! I wear yuppie clothes, so long as it is neutral and entirely lacking in personality. Other than that, the only things I wear require special occasion and do not fall under the consideration of typical dress.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeans, black T-Shirt, Hoodie. Pretty typical.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

overpriced collar shirts blazers and fitted jeans


----------



## Kelo (Jan 11, 2010)

usually nothing, the less on the better, and adhering to that principle when I have to wear stuff it is usually very minimal whatever I can find and usually wear the same thing for a few days since I am very lazy when it comes to clothing I don't really want to be wearing in the first place.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2010)

Loose, damaged jeans (not my fault), t shirts, and hoodies.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Random black trousers, sometimes with chains.
Band T-Shirt (My Manegarm and God Is An Astronaut tees are my favourite).
Moonsorrow hoodie or my really expensive coat if it's cold, which makes me look like a faggot. :3


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 11, 2010)

Black leather jacket, band t-shirt (Death), M/90 camouflage pants and combat boots.


----------



## selkie (Jan 11, 2010)

I wear a lot of cardigans, because they're the best.
Aaaaand I have a lot of dresses and skirts, which I wear most of the time. Button ups are always nice, but I have a lot of blouse-y kind of shirts.

I don't really like pants, but I wear jeans sometimes. I haven't done the jeans and t-shirt combo for a long while now...

I can't remember the last time I bought a t-shirt, I usually get them from school, projects, my sisters, etc. Actually, most of my clothes aren't new or bought from stores, now that I think about it.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 11, 2010)

Polyester :V

Sitting around at home: (winter): Sweatpants, t-shirt (tucked into sweatpants) + hoodie or pullover of some sort and thick socks.
(summer): baggy sports (basketball or gymclass whatever) shorts, and a random t-shirt.

Going out somewhere: Replace pants in above statements with blue jeans.


----------



## fwarg (Jan 11, 2010)

whatever i find interesting to wear that day is what i wear nothing real fancy i have no fashion sense


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

short sleeve shirts that have either insulting sayings or inuendos on the front, and I absolutly LOVE slightly tight black jeans. Plus various silver rings and leather braclets.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Polyester :V
> 
> Sitting around at home: (winter): Sweatpants, t-shirt (tucked into sweatpants) + hoodie or pullover of some sort and thick socks.
> (summer): baggy sports (basketball or gymclass whatever) shorts, and a random t-shirt.
> ...


You got some real fashion sense there mister.


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2010)

T-shirt and jeans or shorts.

I've got some fancier clothes for more formal occasions, but I avoid those like the plague. The jobs I've had on campus didn't require me to dress formally, so a t-shirt (that didn't have anything insulting on it) and jeans/shorts worked fine.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

These days I tend to go for slightly loose fitting stuff. I go for blacks, and mute greens, and light khaki's, and well done cameo for pants. I don't mind it being a bit snug in the upper part of my lower body but I don't like crotch huggers or tight legs.

I like black shoes. I tend to go for the tucked in approach when I wear tall-ish boots. Tuck in the pants and Zeke sometimes pokes fun at me saying I look like a hunter.

For shirts, it's a lot more spontaneous and I'll just as easily look in the guy's juniors as I will the girls. I tend to stay with colors that are not excessively bright. Light blues, browns, blacks, and even things with a bit of gray in it. I like faux scale tops but I have a hard time finding well done ones.

If it's fem tops I don't like a lot of cleavege. If it's guys tops I prefer a spiffy collar. If it is cold out I like to layer long sleeved basic black tops under t-shirts, and perhaps a thin hoodie with my leather jacket over it. If my outfit is lighter with less black I'll wear my white hoodie.

Sometimes I'll forgo paying much attention to the tops and go with a mute green or black pant, and throw on a top and then wear my faux scale long coat over it. It looks spiffy but it's the most fem I'll ever go.

With most outfits I throw on my Pawstar hat for warmth. That and a scarf that matches the ensemble.

During the warmer months I just tend to go with pants and a t-shirt. Nothing special except maybe a collar but I wear those in winter too. I don't like shorts, I hate dresses and skirts and refuse to wear them. I also don't like logo's. I'm not going to be a walking bill-board for free.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> You got some real fashion sense there mister.


 
I'm adding a hat to my winter wardrobe once Pawstar gets around to shipping it to me. 

Other than that, I have a pretty bland sense of fashion.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 11, 2010)

Skate shoes, Jeans, stripped dress shirt over a t-shirt or a hoody over a t-shirt, and a DC shoes hat


----------



## selkie (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I also don't like logo's. I'm not going to be a walking bill-board for free.



THIS


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

I wear shirts from the internet to substitute for my innate lack of personality.

And layers. God's gift to fat people. Not fooling anybody, maybe, but at least we're fooling ourselves...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 11, 2010)

Pair of jeans, winter boots (fuck this snow man. Gonna get me some leather boots later), t-shirt, long-sleeved shirt, trench coat, scarf, hat and gloves. Oh and sunglasses for the "HOLY SHIT I'M BLIND" sunlight we get here at this time of year.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeans and colourful fitted t-shirts, with or without sleeves. My suit's a partial, so any photos of me are in what I normally wear.

Sometimes I'm aware I should stop dressing like a teenager and switch for blouse tops for a day or so, but not often. Also, I've stated wearing roll-neck jumpers, which look smart enough.

Always in my beloved Converse All Stars, though. My new pink high-tops or cherry pair. <33333


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh and sunglasses for the "HOLY SHIT I'M BLIND" sunlight we get here at this time of year.



what kind?


----------



## Dass (Jan 11, 2010)

I mostly wear the undone plaid shirt with any type t-shirt underneath kinda thing. On weekends.

School unis suck.
They have also resulted in quite literally all of my pants being navy sweatpants.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2010)

Dass said:


> School unis suck.
> They have also resulted in quite literally all of my pants being navy sweatpants.



School uniform is bloody fantastic.
QUIT COMPLAINING.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> what kind?



You know when you're driving at sunset/sunrise. Then suddenly turn straight into the sun? 

We get that all day now.

And not to mention all the snow, it makes everything very, very bright. Almost like a video game with bloom.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 11, 2010)

Usually a black t-shirt with a dragon or reptile on it and tan or black khakis.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 11, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Usually a black t-shirt with a dragon or reptile on it and tan or black khakis.



Don't forget the pump-action shotgun across your lap and smoking a corncob pipe :3c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Simply put, my regular attire consists of blue-jean shorts and a short-sleeve t-shirt. I usually prefer something that's comfortable when at home relaxing, but when I'm out then Ill where a better looking Tee.

Though, at work or church, I wear jeans or khakis, with the nice button shirt.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You know when you're driving at sunset/sunrise. Then suddenly turn straight into the sun?
> 
> We get that all day now.
> 
> And not to mention all the snow, it makes everything very, very bright. Almost like a video game with bloom.



No, I know, my buddy lives in Switzerland, when I went over there everything was like walking into the sun.

I was asking what kind of shades you gots


----------



## Riley (Jan 11, 2010)

Summer and spring - jeans, a tshirt, and usually sneakers, but sandals if I'm feeling lazy.

Fall - jeans, a tshirt, and a light hoodie.

Winter - jeans, usually still a tshirt, but sometimes I'll wear a long sleeved shirt, and a light sweater.  For going outside - motorcycle boots, a black trenchcoat, and black leather gloves.  I get nervous looks, but I'm warm.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeans, T shirt, and Shoes. Sometimes a hoody when cold. wear basketball shorts a lot


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually wear Wrangler blue jeans, Red Wing boots, leather belt with a rodeo belt buckle, and sleavless shirts and a Ford Diesel hat. Also sometimes carrying a pocket watch.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 11, 2010)

T-shirt, Blue Jeans or Woodland BDU pants, hoodie that looks like I'm wearing a black button down shirt over it, hiking boots, Casio G-Shock, studded bracelet, fingerless gloves, and homemade pawstar style hat. I really need to make a hat that matches my stuff better though.


----------



## quayza (Jan 11, 2010)

Lose jeans, Nice fitting shirts (buttuon-up or vregular), And a light jacket with hood.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeans, skater shoes, band t-shirt, and a hoodie.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, today, I wore...Um a white shirt under an army green button up shirt under a Banana republic jacket under a peacoat. A scarf...regular jeans, boots from the Buckle, and I had my hair in a pompador.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 11, 2010)

Summer-Khaki cargo shorts/ black tee shirt, maybe a plaid button up.

Winter-Khaki cargo pants/ black tee shirt, definitely a plaid button up.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Eddie Vedder! Lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Rgiht now I am wearing

One (1) tiger shirt: black
One (1) pair jeans: black
One (1) pair socks: grey


----------



## Korex (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Skate shoes, Jeans, stripped dress shirt over a t-shirt or a hoody over a t-shirt, and a DC shoes hat



Niiice!!


----------



## Korex (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> pants with lots of pockets and sweat shirts oh and hats



You mean cargo pants?


----------



## Barak (Jan 12, 2010)

Jean

Black T-Shirt

Black Hoodies

All Star Converse

Sock

Gloves :V


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Black jeans
Black T-shirt
Skate shoes
Somewhat of black hoodie with some white small stripe & line.

Pretty much what I wear.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 12, 2010)

Well in these winter months I am wearing cargo pants and a white and black fox racing t-shirt today because foxes rule...Tennis shoes and a blue heavy down coat. Less than 32 degrees again today.


----------



## D Void (Jan 12, 2010)

Black Combat boots, black jeans, and my jacket that looks like 
i nicked it from fallout 3's Crazy Wolfgang,I like to call it my vagrant jacket. 
I also have a new obsesion with a black cap that looks a lot like the ones worn by the germans in WWII


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Black plain (no logos, text or anything) shirts, black leather jacket, black jeans, black leather boots, white socks.

Also, sometimes black leather gloves


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> No, I know, my buddy lives in Switzerland, when I went over there everything was like walking into the sun.
> 
> I was asking what kind of shades you gots



Oh, they're blue-tinted, rectangular frame. Just a pair of glasses I saw at a "Stadium" (sports clothing store) that I liked so I bought them.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 12, 2010)

Work: TH oxford cloth button down shirts and RL slacks, docksiders.  Unless I'm in the data centre or mucking around in comms rooms, and then its jeans and work boots.  Sadly, not enough of that these days.

Working at home: Soccer or polo type golf shirt, cargo pants/shorts and crocs or tevas (pants optional, laptop camera only sees from the waist up  )

At the Range: shooting jacket, a fleece seasonally, cargo's or jeans and hiking boots.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 12, 2010)

A simple t-shirt with some loos fitting shorts that end at the knees and a pair of thongs (I call them thongs you call them flip flops)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Right now, Ed hardy skinny shorts (kind of like compression shorts only a little bit looser and with an Ed hardy design on the sides), Ed hardy shirt, Purple Zoo York hoodie, and my Ed hardy shoes. Oh and black ankle socks. Cos white socks suck!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2010)

Whatever the fuck I feel like. :V


----------



## Katastrofeas (Jan 12, 2010)

When I'm indoors, I typically wear comfortable stuff.  Sweat pants, 2XL t-shirt (I'm not that fat, but it's more comfy)  and flip-flops, and I walk around on flip-flops because I hate getting crumbs embedded in my feet.  

When I go outside I favor utility over style.  Black army combat boots, black BDU cargo pants, and black army field jacket.  As many pockets as possible   I think of my clothing as "gear" rather than fashion accessories.


----------



## SingingPenguin (Jan 12, 2010)

Lose fitting tee shirts and cargo shorts. Nothing special.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Jan 12, 2010)

T-shirts and jeans. Classics never go out of style.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 12, 2010)

As plain as possible. No logos. No pictures.

Now:

blue jean shorts
two black pocket t-shirts
grey socks

I also own some shirts that are more earthy tones of grey, red and green.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 12, 2010)

Lets see, I wear pants, a shirt, shoes, and sometimes a hat.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lose fitting jeans somewhat baggy and tshirts

I'm not really a formal type of person either cant stand dressing up all fancy =P


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Whatever the fuck I feel like. :V



_*cough*bam*cough*_

*Usually:*
100% polyester swishy pants, and underarmour coldgear undershirt.

*Feelin pretty awesome:*
Nuthin

*Feelin pretty laid back:*
black sleeves and a undersized dumbass t-shirt, still swishy pants

*Feelin pretty mascot:*
Giant ass panther head and fuzzy black suit with my improvised cable-tail.

*Feelin pretty gym:*
Nuthin lol

*watwatwatwat*​


----------



## kashaki (Jan 12, 2010)

Jeans, tshirt and a hoodie.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 13, 2010)

Express generally for most of my clothing.. I shop expensive. ;[ And Converses for shoes, generally.


----------



## Seas (Jan 13, 2010)

Pale green, some black, and military camo colors. T-shirt, front-separatable hoodie, and long pants. Nothing very interesting.


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

Boot cut jeans and band t-shirts and a pair of etnies high tops which are amazing =3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

I wear the same thing every day.
Blue or white shirt, jeans and a black jacket.
Shoes? I can't remember the companies of them.
Hats? Never.
Socks? Furry questions are invalid.
Although it's very classsic, I like putting on my 3D glasses.


----------



## Bando (Jan 14, 2010)

pretty much every day I wear my extremely comfortable grey boot cut jeans, a Threadless or random paintball brand tshirt, and vans slip on shoes. If it's cold out (read 60 degrees F) I put on a hoodie. Occasionally I'll rock my sock hat (old school paintball hat from the 90s)


----------



## Kanin (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinny jean, t-shirts, all that. Usually black or gray.


----------



## Cylo (Jan 14, 2010)

Hoodies, no matter what the weather! =D

Unless it gets really, really humid.  Then I just tie it around my waist, so it still kinda counts.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

I mostly just bum around my house in my boxers but when I do go somewhere people say I dress like a newyork taxi driver.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I mostly just bum around my house


*giggle* In Britain that means anal sex :3

Around your house :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *giggle* In Britain that means anal sex :3
> 
> Around your house :3



Well sorry to disappoint butt I never had anything up my crapper sept a thermometer when I was a babe


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Well sorry to disappoint butt I never had anything up my crapper sept a thermometer when I was a babe


Yeah, well that will probably change when I call the male prostitutes to give you a visit and stick it up your a-hey wait a sec


EinTheCorgi said:


> when I was a *babe*


*...........YOU WERE A GIRL?!*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah, well that will probably change when I call the male prostitutes to give you a visit and stick it up your a-hey wait a sec
> 
> *...........YOU WERE A GIRL?!*



Nope...I wish sometimes though but I meant babe as in baby I call babys babes some times like "oh look a new born babe"


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Well sorry to disappoint butt I never had anything up my crapper sept a thermometer when I was a babe


Freud would have something to say about this.

Although I disagree with most of his conclusions.  Almost always a cigar is just a cigar, you know?


EinTheCorgi said:


> Nope...I wish sometimes though but I meant babe as in baby I call babys babes some times like "oh look a new born babe"


I'd have thought you'd say "I'll see you in 6 years ".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually wear cargo or twill pants, low-profile sneakers, a t-shirt and a fleece hoodie this time of year (indoors). I have a couple of Chinese men's outfits (button-down shirt/elastic-waist pants) as well.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Nope...I wish sometimes though but I meant babe as in baby I call babys babes some times like "oh look a new born babe"


A "babe" is a word that stereotypical creepy males use to pick up chicks, so you telling that to newborns suits you rather well.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm lazy so picture time!

Well at work I wear this:







Except, you know. With boots and minus the fursuit stuff

At home, if after work- usually boxers and a T-shirt! Why change into something more formal?

If I'm going out, I try to dress semi-sharply: 






Well, usually with the shirt untucked and sleeves rolled up. But you get the idea.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Freud would have something to say about this.
> 
> Although I disagree with most of his conclusions.  Almost always a cigar is just a cigar, you know?
> 
> I'd have thought you'd say "I'll see you in 6 years ".



Oh you


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> A "babe" is a word that stereotypical creepy males use to pick up chicks, so you telling that to newborns suits you rather well.


unless my mom is a creeper as well I doubt that seeing how I got that line from her but I also call girls i like babe or sweetie :/


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> unless my mom is a creeper as well I doubt that seeing how I got that line from her but I also call girls i like babe or sweetie :/


That's creepy.

Girls calling other girls it isn't, however.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's creepy.
> 
> Girls calling other girls it isn't, however.


  girls call me hun even though I do agree it is strange but I don't mind its just a show of affection.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> girls call me hun even though I do agree it is strange but I don't mind its just a show of affection.


I wouldn't call it a show of affection.  You're not affectionate towards all the girls you call babe or sweetie all the time, are you?  I mean, it's just a habit to refer to them like that.  My step dad has that creepy habit.  It's not like he's affectionate towards the waitresses, he just uses that to refer to women.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't call it a show of affection.  You're not affectionate towards all the girls you call babe or sweetie all the time, are you?  I mean, it's just a habit to refer to them like that.  My step dad has that creepy habit.  It's not like he's affectionate towards the waitresses, he just uses that to refer to women.


No if I don't care for them I call them by name but if I feel bad for them or If there a friend or loved one I usually call them sweetie. Babe is for girls whom I am interested in.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

Lets see...
Tripp pants any style
Black t shirt w/ dragons, skulls, tornado, wolf(ves), etc.
Black shoes w/ fake fur, skulls, spikes, straps, etc.
Chokers all styles yet again
Cuffs and Forearm bands yet again all styles.


----------



## Revy (Jan 15, 2010)

If it appeals to me i wear it


that is all.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

Brightly colored socks.
Black sneakers that have lollipops and skulls on the side, or boots.
Tight jeans (Not those retarded skinny jeans all the little emo/scene kids are wearing.) or a skirt.
Studded belt.
A shirt that's most likely black and somewhat tightish if I'm going out. A baggy shirt and pajama pants if I'm staying in.
A choker necklace of some sort. My main ones either my small black leather collar
that has little silver pawprints around the band, or black choker with a skull charm.
I also got a black one with 3 keys, and a lace one with chain and a heart with a skull on it.
And a formal collar.

.. I'm big on skulls and cute. :<
I have a see-through hotpink mesh skirt I'll wear over jeans sometimes.

I have issues. Leave me alone.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Brightly colored socks.
> Black sneakers that have lollipops and skulls on the side, or boots.
> Tight jeans (Not those retarded skinny jeans all the little emo/scene kids are wearing.) or a skirt.
> Studded belt.
> ...



You always make me think again why you are so cute :3.
You really are.

QAWAII


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

QAWAII?
D:

Is that.. Kawaii?

And thanks. x3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> QAWAII?
> D:
> 
> Is that.. Kawaii?
> ...



Of course it is.
No problem, cuteness is the only reason that I stay here.

Also, I am here to find naughty people and people that try extreme theories.

Also, I wore a jacket every day in a row for something like 4 monthes.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> *Skinny jean*, t-shirts, all that. Usually black or gray.



I don't feel comfortable with skinny jeans..kinda makes me look silly :c


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Cylo said:


> Hoodies, no matter what the weather! =D
> 
> Unless it gets really, really humid.  Then I just tie it around my waist, so it still kinda counts.



Hoodies are the best.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

I always put on sport shoes, but no special things like allstar or sneakers.
It made me feel the pain when I fell because of them and bumped into a wall with my head.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 15, 2010)

Today: Cowboys digi hoodie, Jason Witten #82 jersey, track sweatpants from school, shorts underneath, under armour shoes, and a pair of awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Suits.

I like pinstripes, especially.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Work cloths are the only cloths I own, and therefor the only clothes I wear :V .


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark green shirt, black and red skinny jeans, rainbow wrist band, and hot pink converse. All the way.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Dark green shirt, black and red skinny jeans, rainbow wrist band, and hot pink converse. All the way.


Today I wore dark turqoise skinny jeans, a maroon and yellow Fall out Boy shirt, and a rainbow beanie. Ya know, the rainbow beanie...


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Today I wore dark turqoise skinny jeans, a maroon and yellow Fall out Boy shirt, and a rainbow beanie. Ya know, the rainbow beanie...




I'm not for the shirt bro, but you can't beat the rainbows :> My skinny jeans are too big, so they look like regular retard pants.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> I'm not for the shirt bro, but you can't beat the rainbows :> My skinny jeans are too big, so they look like regular retard pants.



My friend is like 5 foot nothin and weighs like, 90 pounds. He has to special order his skinny jeans and they're still not skinny. I normally wear baggy shorts when I'm just around the house but today I felt a little sassy!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

T shirts and jeans.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> T shirts and jeans.



We know about your T shirt fetish.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> T shirts and jeans.



Awww yaa!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> We know about your T shirt fetish.


That would be a horrible fetish to have, if you were talking about sexual fetishes.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Awww yaa!



You are just a silly Michael Foster.

@ Jashwa _ Yeah, that would hurt. If you didn't have a gore fetish.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Wait, what?

What do t shirts have to do with gore?


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What do t shirts have to do with gore?



Edit: I flip that shit.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What do t shirts have to do with gore?


WHY WOULD YOU EVER ASK THAT? D:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> You are just a silly Michael Foster.



Aw gorsh shucks. I can't help it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Edit: I flip that shit.


Huh?


SugarMental said:


> WHY WOULD YOU EVER ASK THAT? D:


Am I missing something?


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> WHY WOULD YOU EVER ASK THAT? D:



:V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> WHY WOULD YOU EVER ASK THAT? D:



Cos he's geh!! What was he thinking?!


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Cos he's geh!! What was he thinking?!



Silly Michael Foster. ~wags finger~ Get back in that there closet.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Silly Michael Foster. ~wags finger~ Get back in that there closet.



Lol. There's an evil monkey in tharr. Plus, what am I gonna do about all the other hobos bummin out in there. I can't shoo them off, I'm too nice for that.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What do t shirts have to do with gore?



it has nothing to do gore. D:


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 18, 2010)

Usually a leather jacket with a black tshirt under, blue jeans.
Yeah that's just about it.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Usually a leather jacket with a black tshirt under, blue jeans.
> Yeah that's just about it.



yay jackets


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> yay jackets



I actually have two, one used to belong to my dad when he was young. The other one is somewhat new and has a removeable hood(that I usually don't use, except in abnormally cold weather)


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

Marilyn manson "Dope show" shirt, awesome jeans with skulls on the ass, knee-high striped socks right now. pretty much my fav outfit.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

baggy boys(I hate girl clothes) T-Shirts, cargo pants, circa skate shoes, hoodies, and zip-up jacets. also, an expensive collar.


----------



## bigjon (Jan 18, 2010)

i wear mainly t shirts, carpenter pants, and steel toed boots. in oteher words, loose fiting and comfortable clothes


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Marilyn manson "Dope show" shirt, awesome jeans with skulls on the ass, knee-high striped socks right now. pretty much my fav outfit.


 
<333


I'm wearing these puke green cargo pants with 10 pockets on them, and a black T shirt :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm who ever invented panties was a god! For girls at least :/


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Hmm who ever invented panties was a god! For girls at least :/


 

Yup :3 Mine have pretty blue and pink flowers.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Yup :3 Mine have pretty blue and pink flowers.


I would murr but your taken. So ehh


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I would murr but your taken. So ehh


 

XD Jesus loves me :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> XD Jesus loves me :3


I know that's why I'm not one to shmuck around in others relationships.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I know that's why I'm not one to shmuck around in others relationships.


 
That's a good thing. You're still my pedo/incest bro though. :3 <333


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

bigjon said:


> i wear mainly t shirts, carpenter pants, and steel toed boots. in oteher words, loose fiting and comfortable clothes



Carpenter pants are awwwwwwight 8)



Hottigress said:


> XD Jesus loves me :3



Did the bible tell you so?


----------



## Nargle (Jan 18, 2010)

I wear skinny-ish jeans, sandals (Hot or cold, rain or shine, even in the snow. I hate shoes.), Brightly colored, happy shirts, with lots of green, and my glasses, which have sort of square, espresso colored metal frames, and the sticks that go back to my ears are plastic and kind of thick, and translucent green with a lighter wavy pattern. If it's chilly out, I'll wear a black knitted beanie hat, and my light zip-up hoodie with hand-drawn looking sheet music, and the notes are little scribble flowers. If it's REALLY cold (Less than 50*F XD) I'll wear my green/white/black jacket, my hoodie, my hat, fuzzy black gloves, and a fuzzy gray and black scarf. I'm pretty serious about bundling up, lol!

Oh yeah, and I have an "interview outfit," lol! Black dress pants with thin gray stripes, and a kind of a black/gray/white plaid shirt. I look professional >=3 I usually wear it when I'm hosting holidays, though, and I want to look fancy X3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 18, 2010)

Jeans and a t-shirt. I'm a pretty boring guy.


----------

